

Why Search? Skrenta on Blekko - chrisconley
http://www.skrenta.com/2008/01/why_search.html

======
hhm
I'm starting to get very intrigued about Blekko... their critics to Google are
interesting, and, I think, right.

------
chrisconley
i love his quote, "the idea that the current state-of-the-art in search is
what we'll all be using, essentially unchanged, in 5 or 10 years, is absurd to
me."

------
eusman
I think if someone was building something so important, wouldn't be
comfortable with exposing his plans. So, probably this is a shot in the
water...

